# How to build soffits to minimize ice dams



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Attic ventilation techniques and methods have received considerable coverage here. Enter the keyword 'ventilation' in the search function and I think you'll find some useful stuff.


----------



## Umby (Jun 13, 2005)

pipeguy said:


> Attic ventilation techniques and methods have received considerable coverage here. Enter the keyword 'ventilation' in the search function and I think you'll find some useful stuff.


Thanks pipeguy, that was helpful. I also found a small bit on how to build soffits, but it is a site for building an entire house. I need help on how to extend rafters, build soffits, and deal with siding, all on an existing house.
I guess it's really a framing question more than a roofing one. Any help here would be great.


----------

